# In A First, Same-sex Couple Carries The Same Baby



## weaveadiva (Nov 23, 2018)

Through Effortless IVF, instead of placing the sperm and eggs into incubators, they go into an INVOcell. The device is then placed in the body for five days where the egg fertilizes and early embryo development begins.

In the Coulters' case, after five days, Bliss had the INVOcell removed. The embryos were frozen and then one was transferred to Ashleigh. She carried their baby to term.

Even though the Coulters were the Doodys first same-sex couple to go through Effortless IVF, they've performed the process for around 200 heterosexual couples.

They said the process typically costs about half as much as traditional IVF.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/same-sex-couple-carries-the-same-baby-texas-effortless-ivf-2018-10-30/

.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> Through Effortless IVF, instead of placing the sperm and eggs into incubators, they go into an INVOcell. The device is then placed in the body for five days where the egg fertilizes and early embryo development begins.
> 
> In the Coulters' case, after five days, Bliss had the INVOcell removed. The embryos were frozen and then one was transferred to Ashleigh. She carried their baby to term.
> 
> ...


I tell you, these folks are continuously 'reaching'.    Bliss didn't carry the baby in her actual womb...it was in an INVOcell…a device that was placed into her body; not the same as in her actual womb.    

I just hope the precious baby is okay.   A baby's Life is precious and should never be played with, just to make news in the headlines.


----------



## Farida (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, I guess it’s good it’s cheaper than traditional IVF. It can provide options to couples who are struggling and cannot afford or have already spent a lot on IVF.

It’s crazy to think how revolutionary IVF was when I was a kid. Now it’s a lot more common.


----------



## Menina Preta (Dec 1, 2018)

Something about this doesn't sit right with me...at all.


----------

